# Expats living in Puebla, Cholula, Atlixco, Apizaco or Tlaxcala? Anyone?



## quinta

Hi there,
We're moving from Merida to your area and I wanted to gauge how many expats there where in the area.... anybody know?
Not that we necessarily need people around, but just curios since that would mean goods and services we might be looking for too.... plus, nice neighbors too of course! 
Are there good Thai, Chinese, Italian restaurants close by? Any good 'ol American Food joints? Warped prairie food?
I'm a Chef and might consider keeping busy and opening up a small "dive" and depending on the population mix it might give me ideas..... any suggestions?
I'll be doing market research as soon as we find a house and all, but it never hurts to get input from the "locals".....
Will be in your area beginning next weekend.... See you there!


----------



## yomemoi

*welcome to Puebla!*

Hi quinta, 

I have also recently moved to Puebla and often wondered the same thing. Although I don't really have an answer to your question it seems like (or at least I've heard) that there are a number of expats in Cholula. 

As for your question about different restaurants and types of food, I know of a Tex-mex place on 5 de Mayo in centro. I've never eaten there but have passed by and wondered if it was any good. 

There is also a great pizza place right behind the Zocalo, to the left of the Cathedral.. can't remember the name of the street. So you are a chef? What is your specialty?



quinta said:


> Hi there,
> We're moving from Merida to your area and I wanted to gauge how many expats there where in the area.... anybody know?
> Not that we necessarily need people around, but just curios since that would mean goods and services we might be looking for too.... plus, nice neighbors too of course!
> Are there good Thai, Chinese, Italian restaurants close by? Any good 'ol American Food joints? Warped prairie food?
> I'm a Chef and might consider keeping busy and opening up a small "dive" and depending on the population mix it might give me ideas..... any suggestions?
> I'll be doing market research as soon as we find a house and all, but it never hurts to get input from the "locals".....
> Will be in your area beginning next weekend.... See you there!


----------



## quinta

I think the Pizzeria you are talking about is called "Amalfi" and I walked past it the other day, I also stopped in to the Hotel de los Espejos across the street (not sure of the name), and it's beautiful!!!! Have you seen it? Their menu is also pretty interesting.....
Even though I cook all types of food, I've worked in French, American, Fusion, Pastries, my specialty is Classic Mexican (the type no one cooks anymore due to the labor and ingredients involved)- I resurrect dishes (culinary anthropology) that are disapearing from our culinary landscape and present them as originally done.
Are you interested in a meet up group for expats in Puebla? Let me now, several people on the other thread have mentioned something like this.....


----------



## yomemoi

Wow, that sounds really interesting! I'm curious as to how you learn how to cook these rare dishes.. from books??
I responded in another thread about the meet-up group; why don't we decide on a date and then start a new thread inviting others to join? 
I'm determined, we'll make the meet-up happen yet ; )




quinta said:


> I think the Pizzeria you are talking about is called "Amalfi" and I walked past it the other day, I also stopped in to the Hotel de los Espejos across the street (not sure of the name), and it's beautiful!!!! Have you seen it? Their menu is also pretty interesting.....
> Even though I cook all types of food, I've worked in French, American, Fusion, Pastries, my specialty is Classic Mexican (the type no one cooks anymore due to the labor and ingredients involved)- I resurrect dishes (culinary anthropology) that are disapearing from our culinary landscape and present them as originally done.
> Are you interested in a meet up group for expats in Puebla? Let me now, several people on the other thread have mentioned something like this.....


----------



## quinta

*Mexican Cooking.....*



yomemoi said:


> Wow, that sounds really interesting! I'm curious as to how you learn how to cook these rare dishes.. from books??
> I responded in another thread about the meet-up group; why don't we decide on a date and then start a new thread inviting others to join?
> I'm determined, we'll make the meet-up happen yet ; )


To tell you the truth I think I was supposed to learn to cook all this because it's too weird how it all came about. But basically I travel a lot (my family and I) all over the world, but lately it's been Mexico- I look for the traditional dishes served last century for instance and talk to the old families wherever we are, learn when they were done and under what circumstances and find out if any are being done; I talk to old ladies, follow people to rural kitchens and talk around the campfire or whatever it takes and they tell me all about it, including ingredients, procedures, techniques, flavorings, presentation, etc. If they oblige me and make it for me I follow along and once I'm home I reproduce it, customizing it so I can have a recipe that makes sense and is easily reproduced by me or anyone else. If we really like it, it then becomes part of my repertoire and web blog too (http://belinadventures,blogspot.com).... or like in Puebla or any other big city, we go eat out at municipal markets, stalls, karts, etc. and talk to the people preparing the food and then I watch and repeat it...... I can go to a restaurant and reproduce anything you eat, pretty much so it's become easier as time has gone by..... I really like it and get a lot of satisfaction from doing all this...

Let's meet up and invite others by all means.......


----------



## yomemoi

*This weekend?*

Ok! Can't wait to hear all about it in person. Would this weekend be too soon? I am free in general but Saturday is better for me. Afternoon? Between 1:00 and 3:00?? Friday around 7:00 would also be possible. Do you have any place in mind? I like Profetica but am totally open if you have another idea. 



quinta said:


> To tell you the truth I think I was supposed to learn to cook all this because it's too weird how it all came about. But basically I travel a lot (my family and I) all over the world, but lately it's been Mexico- I look for the traditional dishes served last century for instance and talk to the old families wherever we are, learn when they were done and under what circumstances and find out if any are being done; I talk to old ladies, follow people to rural kitchens and talk around the campfire or whatever it takes and they tell me all about it, including ingredients, procedures, techniques, flavorings, presentation, etc. If they oblige me and make it for me I follow along and once I'm home I reproduce it, customizing it so I can have a recipe that makes sense and is easily reproduced by me or anyone else. If we really like it, it then becomes part of my repertoire and web blog too (http://belinadventures,blogspot.com).... or like in Puebla or any other big city, we go eat out at municipal markets, stalls, karts, etc. and talk to the people preparing the food and then I watch and repeat it...... I can go to a restaurant and reproduce anything you eat, pretty much so it's become easier as time has gone by..... I really like it and get a lot of satisfaction from doing all this...
> 
> Let's meet up and invite others by all means.......


----------



## RVGRINGO

Please use 'Quick Reply' to avoid all the unnecessary quotes.
Thanks.


----------



## yomemoi

OK, thanx!


----------



## quinta

Profetica sounds perfect.... how about Saturday at 2pm? Let me know if you can make it....

Anyone else care to join us? ........

Profetica "Casa de la Lectura" (The House of Reading) is a non-profit established to promote the joy of reading literature. Has a cafe, sponsors book openings, readings, etc. Located in the historic center on 3 Sur #701 - Phone 246-91-01 - Open from 10am to 10pm


----------



## yomemoi

Ok sounds like a plan! I'll go ahead and post a new thread announcing the Puebla meetup (finally)


----------

